# www.SupportaSoldier.us



## keno77339 (Oct 7, 2015)

Support-A-Soldier (â€œSASâ€) is a 501(c) 3 which is a military charitable organization based in Denver (www.supportasoldier.us). Our cause is unique in this day and age of soldier charities in that we are helping those who are still in combat areas rather than those who have returned. As remarkable as it may sound, our troops need many equipment items to make them safer, more comfortable and more efficient. This is not to say that the government does not provide our military with essential items, but in many cases critical gear is either entirely lacking, worn out, inadequate or ineffective compared to items that are available commercially. The need for equipment, such as what we provide, has only magnified as a result of the military budget cuts that you have probably heard so much about in the last few years. SAS has four Special Forces (SF) members on our board; which validates the importance of our mission. These highly trained veterans serve as our vetting committee to help us prioritize and meet legitimate requests that we receive directly from teams who are deployed, or soon will be deployed to forward operating positions. This need is very real, and demonstrates to our soldiers that US citizens at home stand behind. 

Public donations are how SAS is able to meet these needs. Please go to www.supportasoldier.us for further information, or contact [email protected] directly for further information on how you can help make a difference for the brave men and women who are fighting terrorism in adverse weather conditions in the dirt, rocks and dodging bullets.


----------

